# A few! starlings go to roost...my first youtube video.



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I have a local bird watching friend who told me where to see a most amazing sight ...a wonder of nature. So last evening we went to see and this is what we saw.....just how many birds are there? Answers on a postcard please :lol:

A murmuration of starlings ....take a look, click on the youtube link below:






Mike

P.S. watch out for the Peregrine Falcon diving in during the opening sequence.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fantastic Mike  
sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one, passed it on to friends, no adverts either, makes a change, didn't clock the falcon though, do you have time on it, to help my old peepers out.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A truly magnificent sight, Mike.

We saw one of those murmurations in 2002 or 2003 when we were on an aire a few miles S of Poitiers, Nieuil l'Espoir.
Not as big as the one you showed but still large and they eventually roosted in the trees about 100m from us on the edge of the aire.
They were very noisy too.

A great aire incidentally. Don't know what it's like today but we enjoyed it and the nature reserve next door with the entrance from the path next to the aire proper.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> Kev_n_Liz said didn't clock the falcon though, do you have time on it, to help my old peepers out.


Hi Kev

The Falcon can be seen in the centre of the picture at about 25 seconds in, quite difficult to see, just looks a bit larger than the rest.... then it swoops in and out of the flock.

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> The Falcon can be seen in the centre of the picture at about 25 seconds in, quite difficult to see, just looks a bit larger than the rest.... then it swoops in and out of the flock.
> 
> Mike


I take it you have no need of Specsavers then   I just about spot it at full screen I think.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Brilliant.

We found the falcon by looking for the "holes" he made on the flock. He comes and goes several times.

What a spectacle!!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Superb video Mike and I like your choice of music, very fitting. 

We are off to the Somerset Levels (if they have dried out) in October to see the Murmerations - hope they are as good as yours


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We saw similar whilst on site at Marton Mere, Blackpool a couple of years ago. Very impressive.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Mike.

Isn't it odd? As a child I used to see huge murmuarations every evening as the starlings started to roost, and that was in an industrial northern town, not in open countryside yet you rarely see them anywhere these days.
I assume it must be something to do with the reduction in starling numbers?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Not everyone is happy about them, see here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-26340928


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> Chermic said :- Superb video Mike and I like your choice of music, very fitting.
> 
> We are off to the Somerset Levels (if they have dried out) in October to see the Murmerations - hope they are as good as yours


Thanks Cheryl , and everyone else for the views and the comments.

Isn't the internet a strange place? I put my video up on Youtube with a soundtrack provided from a cd I have had for ages, I put a reference to who the music was by in the description. It was a recording of a piece by a talented busking street musician I had seen years ago in Oxford called Ed Alleyne Johnson playing his electric violin.

Youtube somehow managed to work out who the music was by and provided a link under my video so that watchers could buy the track from them but at the same time Youtube decided that the music was copyrighted  and suggested I remove it ! ...which I have done!.

So poor old street busker Ed gets no more publicity :roll:

Anyway I have just spent a while adding some non copyright music to the vid ....which seems to work ok.

Maybe watch again ( or not) let me know what you think if you do.

Click the link below to see the new video of the starlings at Eckington





 <<<<click

Mike

P.S. if you want to see the Ed guy playing here is a link to one of the many videos of him:


----------

